
Apple Macintosh and ARM Processors - adrian_mrd
https://medium.learningbyshipping.com/apple-macintosh-and-arm-processors-bff8d191a7ff
======
ksec
This seems to be so many words about nothing. There are things like Catalyst
and Swift UI, which I wont even use the word "half baked" to describe it.

I think he is too focused on the possibilities of removing Cocoa, ( which is
still great by modern standard ). And bringing the iOS model across to Mac.

